# Posts Since Last Visit working again...



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 1, 2006)

You asked, I had it fixed. The lead programmer for the XMB board software found the problem and fixed it.

I know this has been frustrating but take comfort in knowing that we're actually the major bug finders for XMB 1.9.6 RC1 right now. Of the dozen or so bugs reported, over half of them are mine.


----------



## beej6 (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks Rich. Actually, the Today's Posts seems to bring up posts in the last 24h, which is just as useful.


----------

